# Best camera to start makeup portoflio?



## shannyn92 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Everyone!
  	I'm looking to buy a nice camera to start my portfolio with. The problem is, I really don't know which one to get. Does anyone have any suggestions of nice cameras that take amazing up close shots of makeup? Ones that can really showcase the makeup itself? Thank you so much!


----------



## CafeAlaStef (Dec 17, 2010)

It has little to do with the camera, and everything to do with lighting conditions and your skill as a photographer.  You can take just as good pictures with a $200 snap and shoot as you can with a $2000 DSLR if you know what you're doing.


----------



## ItsMelissaP (Dec 17, 2010)

While I mostly agree that good photography is mostly about a good photographer and not the camera - I can most certainly get different and better opportunities with my SLR that a $200 P&S camera just can't do.

  	BUT it IS all about the lighting! You'll want one that can has a small minimum focus range (if you want to get close up) and you'll want to play with great light. Natural light is great.


----------



## LC (Dec 17, 2010)

Shannyn, really try to find a good photographer in your area that will let you tag along to shoots so that you can get professional shots out of the deal. Solid images are vital for your portfolio.


----------



## shannyn92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great, thank you for all your help, everyone!  I guess I just find it sort of difficult because I have no idea what a "good" photo looks like! :-O


----------



## LC (Dec 21, 2010)

shannyn92 said:


> Great, thank you for all your help, everyone!  I guess I just find it sort of difficult because I have no idea what a "good" photo looks like! :-O



 	open up a vogue magazine


----------



## makeupbyimani (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey girl I don't know if the local high school around you have photo classes. Surprisingly enough there are some AMAZING photogs in HS. They wouldn't cost you a lot, most would probably work free, and maybe you could contact the teacher and bring in a few models to the class and get free shots taken. It's just a suggestion. 

  	Take care!

  	xo,
  	Imani


----------

